# Looking for Bryant/Carrier Unit BTU and Tonage Info



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

060 is 60,000 BTUs =5 tons according to the model # BUT the compressor may be 54,000 BTUs as for some reason Copeland etc did not make them round up to nice even and perfect BTU and tonnage ratings like 24,30, 48 or 60,000 BTUs. Also has to do with the ARI specs and evaporator coil matchup etc.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

They are nominal 5 ton units.

However, the actual capacity may be much less.

You can look it up, on the AHRI website. If they are a current production model.

As Yuri said. The compressors may be a lower BTU. But 54,000 is around what many 5 ton units actually do.


----------



## krivas (Aug 31, 2010)

*How do you know what btu your existing combination pieces blow?*

Great, thank you for the information. I checked out the Ahri website and it did confirm 54,000 btu. How does a 5 ton 60,000 btu condenser and a 5 ton 60,000 btu air handler blow 54,000. I tried finding out what my current units would equal but Ahri doesn't have it listed (I guess they are out dated). is the anywhere else I can find the information or is there a test that an ac company can do to see what btu my unit is blowing out?


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Locate a Preston guide. It will have the rating for your old unit. Bet its not 60,000 BTUs either

The new condenser, IS NOT a 60,000 BTU unit, the new coil IS NOT a 60,000 BTU coil(coils have NO real BTU rating. The rating is/was just for people to know what it is commonly matched to. For the last several years though. A coil that is labeled 60,000 BTUs, is commonly used on nominal 36,000 and 48,000 BTU condensers.


----------

